# A Hard Time in Harrowdale: The Cavernous Cellar Caper



## Arkhandus (Sep 12, 2009)

_(Continuing from IC: A Hard Time in Harrowdale.)_

*The Story So Far, In Brief:*

Evanar, Storn, Abrielle, Selua, Abde'ragman, and Fayne have been in Harrowdale Town, port and capitol of rural Harrowdale in the Dalelands of central-northern Faerûn, for a little over a week now.  They first met shortly before responding to a middle-aged candlemaker's pleas for help, as a band of bloodthirsty gnolls demolished his cart, slaughtered his horse, and carried his teenage son away.  This small group of disparate foreigners came to young Eckhart Chandler's rescue before the gnolls could eat him or sell him into slavery, battling several gnolls in the dangerous Velarswood after first fighting off stirges and bonebats.

After triumphing over the gnolls, with a few of the party members and both of the Harrowdarran guards who accompanied them (Tarven and Merrick) nearly perishing in the battle but narrowly surviving, the ragtag group of adventurers returned Eckhart to his father Rickard in Harrowdale Town, to many tears of joy and heartfelt thanks.  A quick visit to the House of Mystra saw Eckhart's injuries mended, and then the group returned to the guard barracks and gaol-house to speak again with Constable Ellarian Dawnhorn, a stern sun elven woman with apparently little regard for adventurers.  The party received a modest bounty from her for the dead gnolls, but most of their profit came from selling the gnolls' armor and weapons in town.

Storn, the dwarven battlerager from distant Mithral Hall, departed with Evanar's uncle Niles and his caravan, continuing his guard service for a little longer until he could find better opportunities for glory in battle.  Evanar stayed behind to find his independance and further adventure.  Selua, the peculiar wood elven cleric of Sehanine Moonbow, departed as well, as soon as she received her initial payment of gold from the Constable.  She said Sehanine was calling her elsewhere that night, and she would follow Sehanine's guidance as she had before.

*And Now, The Present:*

Constable Dawnhorn gave the adventurers one piece of information before telling them to leave and not bother her again, after some harsh words were traded between Dawnhorn and the adventurers: that the merchant Garret has recently run into a problem with his cellar, when expanding it to store more trade goods.  His workers unwittingly dug their way into a natural cave, from which many large vermin have invaded the cellar and begun tearing into Garret's stored goods.

Garret refuses to re-seal the cave, expecting to use it for even more storage, but Dawnhorn will force him to seal it anyway if he doesn't stop the vermin from spreading beyond his cellar to infest other homes, businesses, or ships in Harrowdale Town.  Dawnhorn is giving him a few days to take care of it, so he's looking to hire someone to clear out the pests, and Dawnhorn says that Garret pays well, simply lacking any mercenaries of his own.

It is close to noon on the 9th of Eleint, the Fading, and the group has just departed Ellarian's office.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 12, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> the human lad catches up with the human and gives a big grin, "shall we do some extermination? Have you ever seen R.O.U.S. 's?






Rhun said:


> Fayne cocks his head at Evenar's question. "Rodents of Unusual Size? I don't believe they exist."






Scott DeWar said:


> "I hear thay are origanlly from the the calimshite fire swamps"
> says the youngster, not caring who else may have heard.
> " I believe the hose with the rat problems is just right up there."




"So to the rat cave we go"


----------



## Rhun (Sep 12, 2009)

"Be wary, my friend," says Fayne in response to Evanr's words. "Vermin does not always mean rats."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 13, 2009)

Evenar stops dead in his tracks for two paces behind the other human, then steps lively to catch up. "Would gnolls be considered vermin, are are you thinking of something else?"


----------



## Rhun (Sep 13, 2009)

Fayne laughs and shrugs. "Perhaps, but I doubt it. No, I was thinking more along the lines of beetles or spiders, maybe? I've heard some such creatures grow to truly enormous size, though I've naught seen one."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 14, 2009)

"I.O.U.S.'s rather then R.O.U.S.'s. I see" the young lad nods sagely.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 16, 2009)

"As long as my glaive kills them, I care not for what they are...only that we get paid." It is clear that the mercenary is in something of a bad mood after the discussion with the constable.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 17, 2009)

*Meeting Garret Porter*

A little asking around directs you to Garret's house and place of business, the Porter's Trade Consortium.  It is a simple two-story building, square, stout, and wooden.  It lies about a block away from the docks in the east and just a bit further from the south edge of town, on a short hill, not far from the main road out of Harrowdale Town.  The eastern side looks to be the business side of the building, and has a few doors large enough for wagons.  The western side of the building looks to be a living space, with just one normal door and more windows than the eastern side.

It looks reasonably busy, with people occasionally entering or leaving the eastern side of the Consortium and some bringing carts or wagons through the larger doors, as others leave with carts or wagons of goods.  A large sign on the eastern wall has the business' name written in Common, Damaran, and Chondathan.  Evanar recognizes the business' name as someplace that Uncle Niles occasionally trades goods with.

Inside, you find several people in the large front room bartering and trading coins or goods with a few men behind a counter at the back of the front room for other goods, coins, or trade notes.  Mostly, porters haul goods inside and, after being checked by a guard in one corner, head into a back room, then leave, while others head back there and leave with different goods as directed by the men at the counter.  The middle of the counter has a name engraved in it that reads 'Garret Porter' in Chondathan.  The man behind that spot is a middle-aged human of average Harrowdarran features, a short beard, close-cropped brown hair, and brown eyes.  He wears the fine clothing of a successful but not grandiose merchant: a white silk vest over forest-green shirt, bright blue pantaloons, a black cap, and a few bejeweled gold rings.  After about a minute, he finishes a deal with another merchant, who departs with a new bag of coins.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 17, 2009)

Fayne steps up before the merchant. "Beg pardon, sir, but would you be Garret Porter? Constable Dawnhorn informed us that you might have some work available?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 17, 2009)

Evenar steps up behind Fayne, the height being between the humans being the same, but the young lad, evenar, being much more solid. He looks the man behind the counter and says, " yes sir, there are a few of us that are o n our way to take care of the work it is rumored that you have. My Uncle Niles speaks highly of you, so I know that you are a fair and efficient man."


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 18, 2009)

_(OOC: Abrielle, Abde'ragman, you still with us?)_

The merchant looks to your small group and assesses your appearance, then replies *"Indeed I am he, and I must assume from the looks of you that you're inquiring about the little cellar problem that nag was harping about earlier.  Well, I'm certainly looking for a few exterminators so I can clear out the pests, but I hardly think it's something the Constable needs to worry over.  Just a cleft into some dingy old cave with a few critters in it.  Still, they're a little too big for a simple stomping or a housecat.  Tried that, can't get the tabby t' go back into the basement 't all now."*

Garret leads Evanar, Fayne, Abrielle, and Abde'ragman to one side of the room and through a door into the basement stairway.  *"Be prepared to deal with rats and bugs, and don't be surprised if some few're bigger'n a housecat.  Just means an easier target fer stabbin' or the like.  We can discuss payment after you've done some exterminatin' down there and proven yer chops."*  He picks up a hooded lantern and checks its oil reserve, then holds it up for one of you to take if you need it.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 18, 2009)

Fayne looks at the others. "I need my hands free for my glaive, if someone wouldn't mind taking the lamp."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 18, 2009)

" and I need both of my hands for my sword. sorry." then to the merchant, " so your cat is too scared, eh?" he draws his steels blade, "then by all means let us go to this task."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 19, 2009)

Fayne turns to consider the others. "Abrielle? Abde'ragman?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 23, 2009)

*"It wont be neccesary"* The wizard chants a few elven words and magical light emmanates from Fayne's Galvie.* "That way you can handle your weapon and our surce of light."* the mage remarks.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 23, 2009)

"that works"


----------



## Rhun (Sep 24, 2009)

Fayne grins, not the most pleasant of sights. "Well done." He points his glaive toward the opening. "Evanar, do you mind leading the way. My glaive is more beneficial from the second rank."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 24, 2009)

*OOC:*


oops: double post


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 24, 2009)

"With pleasure" the sword is drawn carefully from the scabbard as the young human enters the cave carefully.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 3, 2009)

*Into the Cellar*

Evanar leads the way down into the cellar, Fayne close behind, Abrielle and Abde'ragman following last.  The merchant Garret puts away the hooded lantern, seeing Abde'ragman's magic trick.  *"Knock three times like this when you want me t' open up.  Can't leave the door open fer pests t' crawl out,"* he says, closing the door behind them and locking it.  He knocks three times, the third knock a few seconds after the first two.

The basement stairway is lit only by Abde'ragman's magical light on Fayne's glaive.  The stairs are broad and shallow, and after about 20 feet they reach the bottom.  The stairs end in a corner of the cellar, so at the bottom you have to go around the corner to see the rest of the cellar.  It's a fairly large cellar, at least as big as the glaive-light reaches, with stacks of crates, barrels, chests, big sacks, beer kegs, and wine bottles, along with various shelves and racks.  There are various food-related scents down here, but also a slightly unpleasant smell you can't place.  Nothing unusual is apparent to you so far, at the bottom of the stairs.

[sblock=Map]Garret's Cellar
F EX R O  ? ? ?
asXX R X R O ?
AsOX X X  X O ?
s ? X X O X X X
s ? O X O ? ? R
? ? O X R ? ? ?
? ?  ? ? X ? ? ?
? ?  ? ? ? O ? ?
*Map Key:* A = Abde'ragman, a = Abrielle, E = Evanar, F = Fayne, X = empty 5-foot space, s = stairway, R = rough terrain (small boxes and such), O = obstacles (piles of stuff you can't cross or see past), ? = areas you can't see yet, yellow areas are lit up, blue areas have shadowy illumination.

I really need to get some way to post actual maps....ASCII maps are tough to deal with.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 3, 2009)

[sblock=OOC] How about this? Virtual Battlemat is user friendly and free.
Also You'll need these two images, the basic square you can edit it with pain and add the leter for each thing you want, or paint it and ad it like a token to the grid.
[sblock=Grid]






[/sblock]
[sblock=Basic square]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
The map with this will seem something like this:
http://virtualbattlemat.com/game/example_for_arkandus/
or a snapshot like this




[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 3, 2009)

The Sun Elven lass had been quiet for a while, as she was deep in thought on the recent events. Adventuring had proven pore profitable than she had thought, although it did not grant her the kind of luxury she had back on Evermeet. Abrielle was excited about this new endeavor and wanted to help the group more than last time. "Uh, i don't like dark and smelly caves. We should stay together and move slowly."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 3, 2009)

Evenar Continues with the same green bravado that he had  at the onset of this groups actions, His sword at the ready but strangely silent.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 3, 2009)

Fayne remains behind Evenar, his glaive held ready to strike.


*OOC: I do all my maps in Excel. I tried Virtual Battlemat, but Excel proved easier for me.*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 4, 2009)

*"Stay focus on the dark areas, if I know vermin, they'll crawl out of the darkness and attack sneakily"* says the wizard, tightening the grip of his crossbow.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 6, 2009)

*Rats in the Cellar*

Evanar leads the way further into the cellar, and the rest follow.  As Evanar heads over towards the next-nearest corner of the cellar, he finds......rats!  Several of them, the size of children!

They crouch and crawl behind a rack of foodstuffs, and some grain lies spilled on the floor around them where they tore into a sack.  The giant rats chitter noisily when the light of Fayne's glaive shines around the corner on them, and they bare their two-inch incisors at the young swordsman!

[sblock=OOC]Initiatives!
The rats got a 20.  If you beat Initiative 20, you can take a turn before them.
Only Evanar can see the rats at the moment, though the rest of you can hear them.  The rack of food jars, boxes, and pots is in the way of everyone else seeing them (at your current positions).

Map: Garret's Cellar
X  X  X  R  O  R  R ?
s  X  A  R  X  R  O ?
s  O  a  F  E  X  O  ?
s  X  X X  O  1  2  3
s  X  O  X O  4 R5 6
?  R  O  X  R   ?  ?  ?
?  ?   ?  X  X   ?  ?  ?
?  ?   ?  O  O  O  ?  ?
*Map Key:* A = Abde'ragman, a = Abrielle, E = Evanar, F = Fayne, 1-11 = dire rats, X = empty 5-foot space, s = stairway, R = rough terrain (small boxes and such), O = obstacles (piles of stuff you can't cross or see past), ? = areas you can't see yet, yellow areas are lit up, blue areas have shadowy illumination.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 6, 2009)

Evenar turns around the corner in the celler to see what the racket is from to find the rats of rediculous size! So appaled is he at the sight he is locked in place at the sight!
inititive:
1d20+4=5


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 6, 2009)

The Calishite grabs his crosbow and readies a shot. 

Initiative: 11


----------



## Rhun (Oct 6, 2009)

Fayne reacts quickly, but not so quickly as the rats...

*OOC: Initiative: 18*


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 6, 2009)

As always, Abby is too distracted to notice anything. In this case, it was her effort in not smudging her new boots and dress. Once she hears the things though, she readies her fiddle, ready to start playing an inspiring song.

[sblock] Initative: 5+2=7[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 7, 2009)

*Rats' Nest - Round 1*

Evanar stands gawking and appalled for a few seconds, as giant rats the size of small dogs come rushing out from their now-exposed shadows to assault him!  One skitters up and over the rack to Evanar's right, hopping down behind Evanar and next to both Abrielle and Fayne, but it only manages to nip at Evanar's armor.

However, he's not so lucky as two more rats move in, one hopping over at his thigh and gouging out a chunk of his leg, dangerously close to the femoral artery!  Luckily, Evanar survives the bite, and doesn't think he'll bleed to death from it.  Still, it really hurts!  A second rat tears into him as it hops over some junk on the floor and slips between some boxes, biting Evanar's other leg!  Fortunately, this one isn't quite so bad, though it comes close to biting his ankle off.

Another three rats swarm around Evanar, snapping at him ineffectually as they get in each others' way and scamper over and between boxes and kegs on the floor.  Fayne, Abrielle, and Abde'ragman quickly find themselves also perilously close to the filthy, oversized rodents with teeth like goblin shivs.  More squeaking can be heard across the cellar, but nothing else approaches your light.

[sblock=Round 1 Begins]*Initiatives:*
20 Dire Rats
18 Fayne
11 Abde'ragman
7 Abrielle
5 Evanar (9 damage suffered now)

Dire rats 1-6 move into positions all around Evanar, swarming about him.  Other rats can be heard squeaking in the cellar, in further corners, but don't come anywhere near your light.

Dire rat 1 climbs over the obstacles and bites at Evanar with a 14, missing due to partial cover for Evanar.
Dire rat 2 skitters to where dire rat 1 used to be and bites Evanar with a natural 20, and a 22 total to confirm the crit for 6 damage!
Dire rat 3 hustles over some junk and between some boxes, snapping at Evanar from a flanking position with #2.  Natural 20 hits him, but a natural 1 botches the crit!  3 damage.
Dire rat 4 moves around Evanar and bites at his right leg, but misses with a 6.
Dire rat 5 moves around a keg and a small pile of firewood, biting at Evanar with a 9 that misses.
Dire rat 6 comes out of the shadows to reach Evanar and bite at him with a natural 1.....missing horribly.

Lucky Evanar!  An absurd series of awesome and utterly terrible rolls.....with only 2 hits for a total of 9 damage to Evanar this round.  Still, ouch!  Make 2 Fortitude saves, Evanar.  At least you can take defensive actions and/or cut down one or two rats now.

Everyone can take their first combat turn now, but Fayne's and Abde'ragman's will be resolved before Abrielle's and Evanar's.

Everyone is in at least one dire rat's threatened area, so any ranged attacks or spellcasting would best be done after a 5-foot step away.  Rats 1 and 2 have partial cover against Evanar (+2 to their AC vs. him).  Rats 3 and 5 also have partial cover against everyone thanks to the junk they're half-hiding between.

*Map: Garret's Cellar*
X__X__X__R__O__R__R__?
s__X__A__3R_4_5R__O__?
s__O__a__F__E__6__O__?
s__X__X__1__O__2__X__X
s__X__O__X__O__X__R__X
?__R__O__X__R__?__?__?
?__?__?__X__X___?__?__?
?__?__?__O__O__O__?__?
*Map Key:* A = Abde'ragman, a = Abrielle, E = Evanar, F = Fayne, 1-11 = dire rats, X = empty 5-foot space, s = stairway, R = rough terrain (small boxes and such), O = obstacles (piles of stuff you can't cross or see past), ? = areas you can't see yet, yellow areas are lit up, blue areas have shadowy illumination.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 7, 2009)

Abderagman moves his hands and waves the magic in his been, manifesting the soporific spell of Sleep, after a few chants in the language of the djinns.

_With Evanar as center, cast sleep. DC 15_


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 7, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> Abderagman moves his hands and waves the magic in his been, manifesting the soporific spell of Sleep, after a few chants in the language of the djinns.
> 
> _With Evanar as center, cast sleep. DC 15_












*OOC:*


does this mean I need to make a will check? If not then:







Evenar is shaken out of his state of unbelief as the rats swarm about him. uttering a few wrds in some gutteral language he swings his bastard sword down on the rat that bit his right leg ... (dire rat 2)

[translation} he was cursing in orc[/translation]


1d20+7=19, 1d10+6=15


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 7, 2009)

_I want to target HD 1 creatures so you'll be unaffected. _


----------



## Rhun (Oct 7, 2009)

Fayne curses at the quickness and close proximity of the rat swarm...their position made use of his polearm nearly impossible. Still, the warrior was at least somewhat prepared. Holding his glaive in one hand, he punches the nearest rat with his gauntleted fist...the polished tips of the gauntlet's deadly spikes gleaming in the light.


*AC: 15, hit points 20/20
Initiative 18

Spiked Gauntlet vrs Dire Rat #1: Natural 20, threat!
Confirm Crit: 7 (Nada!)
Damage: 4
*


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 7, 2009)

Fayne punches a rat, nearly crushing it with a powerful blow, but while it squeaks and squirms in pain, it's clearly still alive and able to move.  Abde'ragman chants a spell, and suddenly all but two rats nearby stop moving, and fall asleep!  Only two rats near Evanar remain awake.  Evanar chops one of them in half with a mighty swing of his sword!  Then the only one still awake is the rat right in front of Evanar.

[sblock=OOC]Round 2 will start after Abrielle's action is posted.

Which rat, Fayne?  Rats 1, 3, and 4 are within reach.  Also, his polearm can hit rats 5 or 6 just fine.  Fayne's punch nearly knocks out a rat, but not quite, leaving it conscious but with several broken ribs.  Evanar's sword chops rat #2 in half.

Sleep affects the lowest-HD/level critters within its area first, and only affects tougher critters if it has enough HD worth of power left.  I got a 10, a 4, a 12, a 9, a 14, and a 17 for the rats' Will saves.  So rats 1, 3, 4, and 5 fall asleep!  2 and 6 are actually exempted due to Sleep's limit of affecting 4 HD in total, and my guess that Abde'ragman would aim the spell to originate from the corner of Evanar's space closest to himself.  Also, I'm assuming Abde'ragman takes a 5-foot step rather than suffering an attack of opportunity, *though you keep forgetting to say so, Abde'ragman*.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 7, 2009)

*OOC: Rat #1. I actually noted it in my post with the attack roll. *


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 8, 2009)

Abrielle shrieked when the giant rats swarmed from all over the place. "EEEEWWWW" - her reaction contradicted her role of the party's morale booster, but if there was one thing Abby hated more than filth and nasty critters, was nasty critters with filth ON them!

The Elven girl stepped back away from the thing and immediately started playing a familiar tune, infusing the music with her enchantment magic to help the armed men better aim their blows. Her fiddle sang a lively jig, that made the Elven girl's blood boil.

[sblock] 5 foot step away from the rat:

X__X__X__R__O__R__R__?
s__a__A__3R_4_5R__O__?
s__O__X__E__6__O__?
s__X__X__1__O__2__X__X
s__X__O__X__O__X__R__X
?__R__O__X__R__?__?__?
?__?__?__X__X___?__?__?
?__?__?__O__O__O__?__?

Inspire Courage for all allies and Abby, + 1/1 to Attack/Dmg rolls, +1 on saving throws vs charm/fear. 5/5 rounds left.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 9, 2009)

*Round 2: More rats!*

Abrielle can't help but shriek for a moment at the giant, filthy rats, and backs up to play her fiddle and inspire the group to fight a little harder.  One rat is dead so far, another badly injured, and most of those around you are now magically asleep....

However, the one still awake tries to bite Evanar again, and succeeds in nipping him through his armor, biting through a soft spot in the lad's armor and drawing a bit of blood.  It squeaks loudly and angrily, drawing other rats out from the darkness at the far end of the cellar......

One rushes over to Fayne and hops up, biting him hard in the left arm and drawing some blood.  The others rush in towards Abde'ragman, Abrielle, and Evanar, but fail to land any bites on those three.

[sblock=Round 2 Begins]Oops, somehow missed that when checking your post, Rhun. 

*Initiatives:*
20 Dire Rats (#1-5 asleep, #2 dead, #1 has 4 damage)
18 Fayne (4 damage so far)
11 Abde'ragman
7 Abrielle
5 Evanar (11 damage so far)

Dire rat #6 bites Evanar with an 18, for 2 damage.
Dire rats #7-11 emerge from hiding further in the cellar and move up close.
Dire rat 7 bites at Abde'ragman with an 8, missing.
Dire rat 8 bites at Abrielle with a 14, narrowly missing.
Dire rat 9 bites at Fayne with a 21, for 4 damage.
Dire rat 10 bites at Evanar with a 15, narrowly missing due to the partial cover from its position.
Dire rat 11 can't reach anyone to attack yet.

*Evanar and Fayne each need to attempt a Fortitude save.  Also, I STILL need Evanar's two Fortitude saves from the first round!*

*Fayne gets an Attack of Opportunity against rat #7 with his glaive as it moves past.*

Rats 1 and 10 have partial cover against Evanar (+2 to their AC vs. him).  Rats 3 and 5 also have partial cover against everyone thanks to the junk they're half-hiding between.  Rats 8 and 9 have partial cover against Abde'ragman and Abrielle.  Rat 11 has total cover against Abde'ragman and Abrielle.

Your turns again, everyone.  Rats 1, 3, 4, and 5 are asleep and harmless right now, but once again everyone is threatened by at least one dire rat, so casting spells or the like would provoke an Attack of Opportunity if not making a cast defensively attempt with a Concentration check.

*Map: Garret's Cellar*
X__A__X__R__O__R__R__?
s__a__7__3R_4_5R__O__?
s__O__8__F__E__6__O__?
s__11_9__1__O__10_X__X
s__X__O__X__O__X__R__X
?__R__O__X__R__?__?__?
?__?__?__X__X___?__?__?
?__?__?__O__O__O__?__?
*Map Key:* A = Abde'ragman, a = Abrielle, E = Evanar, F = Fayne, 1-11 = dire rats, X = empty 5-foot space, s = stairway, R = rough terrain (small boxes and such), O = obstacles (piles of stuff you can't cross or see past), ? = areas you can't see yet, yellow areas are lit up, blue areas have shadowy illumination.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 9, 2009)

evenar's fort saves:

1d20+5=25, 1d20+5=18, 1d20+5=22 

then evenar attacks the rant near him, number 6

1d20+7=18, 1d10+6=11


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 9, 2009)

"Quickly! Slay them while they're asleep!" Suggests the wizard from the rear.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 9, 2009)

Evanar fights off the infections for now, and cuts down the one rat that survived from the first group to attack him.

_OOC: Will Abde'ragman do anything on his turn?_


----------



## Rhun (Oct 10, 2009)

*Fort Save: 09
AoO vrs #7: 25
AoO damage to #7: 08*

Fayne's glaive lashes out at the rat assaulting Abde'ragman, cutting the beast down. Then the warrior steps away from the main swarm of rats, straddling the sleeping body of one of the creature's affected by the Calashite's spell. He brings his glaive to bear again, slashing at another of the rats! "Focus on the ones that aren't asleep!" he calls, in direct opposition to the wizard's advice.


*AC: 15, hit points 16/20
Initiative 18

5' step diagonally "northeast", to stand "above" Evanar
Glaive vrs Dire Rat #8: 18
Damage: 6
*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 10, 2009)

The wizard takes a step to the west corner and shoots a bolt at the rat next to him. The ammunition sticks deep into the filthy fur of the rodent.

_OOC: 5 ft step to the left, and attack rat 7 with crossbow (20 for 4 dmg)_


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 10, 2009)

*Partial update*

Fayne cuts down two rats as he moves to stand over one of the other, sleeping rats, and Abde'ragman shoots one with a well-placed crossbow bolt.

[sblock=OOC]Since Fayne cuts down rat #7 and rat #8 just before Abde'ragman's turn, I'll assume Abde'ragman shoots either #9 or #1.  #1 was already badly hurt but now asleep, so the shot would finish it off.  #9 was unhurt, and would be badly injured if Abde'ragman targets it with the crossbow.  So which one does Abde'ragman shoot?

Fayne gets infected by the rat-bite he suffered, but won't show any symptoms for a while.  Fayne's position-change slightly alters where the light on the end of his glaive now shines.

Rats #1, #3, #4, and #5 are asleep.  Next round will begin after Abrielle takes her turn.

*Map: Garret's Cellar*
A__X__X__R__O__R__R__?
s__a__X__3R_F4_5R_O__?
s__O__X__X__E__X__O__?
s__11_9__1__O__10_X__X
s__X__O__X__O__X__R__X
?__R__O__X__R__?__?__?
?__?__?__X__X___?__?__?
?__?__?__O__O__O__?__?
*Map Key:* A = Abde'ragman, a = Abrielle, E = Evanar, F = Fayne, 1-11 = dire rats, X = empty 5-foot space, s = stairway, R = rough terrain (small boxes and such), O = obstacles (piles of stuff you can't cross or see past), ? = areas you can't see yet, yellow areas are lit up, blue areas have shadowy illumination.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 10, 2009)

_OOC: Rat 1- Always better to reduce the amount of possible enemies. _


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 12, 2009)

Abrielle put down her fiddle and took out her bow. "I can use that spell as well!" She shouted at the group, letting them know they have one more trump card. For now she pulled back the string and released an arrow.

[sblock] 17+4=20, DMG: 5 forgot to add the Inspire Courage bonus in IC.

*Inspire Courage 4/5 rounds left* (for everyone). [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 15, 2009)

*Rat's Nest - Round 3*

Abde'ragman finishes off a sleeping rat, and Abrielle follows up by drawing her bow and crippling another!  The crippled rat squeaks pitiously in pain and hobbles off back into shadows, trying to escape.

But the other rat next to it rushes around and past, hopping up onto a container and crawling around to get past it, then leaping down to bite Abrielle viciously on her left arm!  She screams reflexively as the filthy, oversized rat sinks its equally oversized incisors deep into her arm, but she throws it off!  The rat rebounds on the floor and squeaks menacingly as it licks her blood off its teeth.

Evanar fares even worse - the only remaining rat near him that's still dangerous hops more fully into view and then launches itself up at him, biting his shoulder and getting its lower teeth to penetrate near his armpit!  The young fighter starts bleeding furiously as he cries out in pain and pries the little beastie off!  It drops to the floor with plenty of Evanar's blood in its mouth, and hungry for more!

[sblock=Round 3]*Initiatives:*
20 Dire Rats (#9-10 uninjured, #11 at 0 hp, #3-5 asleep, others dead)
18 Fayne (4 damage suffered so far, infected)
11 Abde'ragman
7 Abrielle (4 damage suffered so far)
5 Evanar (16 damage suffered so far)

Rat #9 moves over and climbs some stuff to get past it and reach Abrielle while avoiding Fayne's polearm.  It bites at Abrielle with an 18 to hit, for 4 damage.  Ouch.  *Abrielle needs a Fortitude save to avoid infection.*

Rat #10 takes a 5-foot step and bites at Evanar with........another natural 20, with an 18 to confirm, for 7 damage, *and Evanar needs another Fortitude save to avoid infection.*  Dang!  Evil dice!  It is NOT Evanar's lucky day.

Rats #3, 4, and 5 have partial cover (+2 AC) and are asleep.  Rat #11 has total cover and is hiding, but Abrielle saw where it went so she knows where it's hiding.  Abrielle, Evanar, and Fayne are each threatened by a conscious rat (if rat #10 drops, Evanar and Fayne will no longer be threatened; likewise, if rat #9 drops, Abrielle will no longer be threatened; so initiative order might really matter this round).

Everyone may take their turns again.

*Map: Garret's Cellar*
A__a__X__R__O__R__R__?
s__9__X__3R_F4_5R_O__?
s__O__X__X__E__10_O__?
s__X__X__X__O__X__X__X
s__X__O__X__O__X__R__X
11_R__O__X__R__?__?__?
?__?__?__X__X___?__?__?
?__?__?__O__O__O__?__?
*Map Key:* A = Abde'ragman, a = Abrielle, E = Evanar, F = Fayne, 1-11 = dire rats, X = empty 5-foot space, s = stairway, R = rough terrain (small boxes and such), O = obstacles (piles of stuff you can't cross or see past), ? = areas you can't see yet, yellow areas are lit up, blue areas have shadowy illumination.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 15, 2009)

[sblock=stuff]


Arkhandus said:


> Evanar fares even worse - the only remaining rat near him that's still dangerous hops more fully into view and then launches itself up at him, biting his shoulder and getting its lower teeth to penetrate near his armpit!  The young fighter starts bleeding furiously as he cries out in pain and pries the little beastie off!  It drops to the floor with plenty of Evanar's blood in its mouth, and hungry for more!
> 
> *Initiatives:*
> 20 Dire Rats (#9-10 uninjured, #11 at 0 hp, #3-5 asleep, others dead)
> ...


----------



## Rhun (Oct 16, 2009)

Fayne continues dancing about the sleeping rats as he directs his glaive against those still fighting. Seeing Evandar's blood flowing freely, he moves to aid the young fighter.


*AC: 15, hit points 16/20
Initiative 18

5' step diagonally "northwest", to put Rat #10 10' away.
Glaive vrs Dire Rat #10: 21
Damage: 11
*


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 22, 2009)

*BUMP*

_(still waiting on Abde'ragman's and Abrielle's actions)_


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 22, 2009)

Abde'Ragman switches to his quarterstaff. It seemed that the fight was not going to allow him to use his crossbow for a while. 

[sblock=OOC]Woops! I though I had acted already! Sorry! Tell me one thing, I don't remember if switching weapons allows me to attack or not? According to this I'll edit.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 22, 2009)

Fayne chops apart rat #10 with his glaive, stepping back.  Evanar takes a swing but mis-times it, striking only the cold, hard ground.

[sblock=OOC]Evanar: Since Fayne cuts down rat #10 on his turn, and you go last in the initiative, you can take a move action this round without suffering an attack of opportunity.  If you want to move to another spot on the map, anyway.

Abrielle: Still waiting on her action.

Abde'ragman: You can drop your crossbow as a free action, draw your quarterstaff as a move action, then attack as a standard action.  Since you're 2nd-level now and have a +1 Base Attack Bonus, you can move up to your speed while drawing the staff.

However, rat #9 currently has total cover versus Abde'ragman and vice versa, due to the stairway and just how short the rat is.  Abde'ragman could potentially hit it, but it has plenty of AC against him thanks to that total cover.  If Abde'ragman wants to hit rat #9 with a decent chance of success, he would have to move past Abrielle and provoke an attack of opportunity from the rat due to his movement.

So he could attack the rat with its much higher AC due to cover, or he could move 2 spaces to the "right" on the map and attack the rat normally, but suffer an attack himself in return.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 22, 2009)

_OOC: As a coward wizard, Abde'Ragman will switch to total defense against this not so little rodent._


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 26, 2009)

Abby stepped back and aimed her bow, releasing another arrow. She was ready to use Sleep if more rats showed, but wouldn't waste it on a single rodent.

[sblock]5 foot step to avoid triggering an AOO, Attack: 18+4=22, DMG: 1+1=2 
*Inspire Courage 3/5 rounds left* (for everyone). Oh, and sorry for being absent the past few days  [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 9, 2009)

_OOC: Sorry folks, been busy, tired, and sick this week, and lost my internet access during most of last week.  Will finally update this thread later today and resume normal posting rates.  Will edit this post later today with the update._


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 9, 2009)

*OOC:*


 get well. I realize the loss of internet would keep you from posting a status. Do you have any friends with internet that can post on enworld (to give a heads up kinda thing) as a future back up?


----------



## Rhun (Nov 9, 2009)

*OOC: It's all good, Ark! I'll be around.*


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 10, 2009)

*Rats! Round 4*

Evanar fumbles a bit, while Fayne steps back and cuts down the rat giving Evanar trouble.  Abde'ragman holds his staff in a defensive position, ready to swat away the rat if it tries to lunge at him again.

However, the dire rat by Abrielle and Abde'ragman snaps at Abrielle twice, as she steps away slightly and shoots it, dealing a grazing hit, then again afterward.  Then the rat skitters away, trailing blood from the arrow that struck its side.

[sblock=Round 4]*Initiatives:*
20 Dire Rats (#9 at 3 hp, #11 at 0 hp, #3-5 asleep, others dead)
18 Fayne (4 damage suffered so far, infected)
11 Abde'ragman
7 Abrielle (4 damage suffered so far)
5 Evanar (16 damage suffered so far)

ABRIELLE still needs to make a Fortitude save to avoid infection from the rat bite last round.

She's too close and cannot get out of reach with a 5-foot step, so she takes an AoO from the rat.  Abrielle deals 2 damage to dire rat #9, not enough to kill it.  The rat gets a 9 and misses.

Evanar passes his saving throw.  Abde'ragman takes a defensive position with his staff.  Fayne steps back and cuts down the rat that was bothering Evanar.

Rat #9 bites at Abrielle again, then retreats out of sight.  It gets an 11 and misses again.  *Fayne may make an attack of opportunity against the rat.*

Rats #3, 4, and 5 have partial cover (+2 AC) and are asleep.  Rat #11 has total cover and is hiding, but Abrielle saw where it went so she knows where it's hiding.

Everyone may take their turns again.

*Map: Garret's Cellar*
A__X__a__FR_O__R__R__?
s__X__X__3R_4__5R_O__?
s__O__X__X__E__X__O__?
s__X__X__X__O__X__X__X
s__X__O__X__O__X__R__X
11_R_9O__X__R__?__?__?
?__?__?__X__X___?__?__?
?__?__?__O__O__O__?__?
*Map Key:* A = Abde'ragman, a = Abrielle, E = Evanar, F = Fayne, 1-11 = dire rats, X = empty 5-foot space, s = stairway, R = rough terrain (small boxes and such), O = obstacles (piles of stuff you can't cross or see past), ? = areas you can't see yet, yellow areas are lit up, blue areas have shadowy illumination.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 10, 2009)

Fayne rushes the still conscious rats, eager to cut the vermin down.


*AC: 15, hit points 16/20
Initiative 18

Move 5' diagonally "southwest", then 5' "south" and then 5' diagonally "southwest" to put Rats #9 and #11 10' away.
Glaive vrs Dire Rat #9: 14
Damage: 13
*


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 12, 2009)

*Rats - Exterminated!*

Fayne cuts down the fleeing rat, then heads over to where it was fleeing, and finds the other rat that had tried to flee over there earlier.  He cuts it down, too, as Abde'ragman, Abrielle, and Evanar exterminate the remaining rats that Abde'ragman had magically put to sleep earlier.  The cellar is relatively quiet for now.....but there's still some more of it to check out.

[sblock=End Combat]Fayne's AoO kills rat #9, and since rat #11 is already down to 0 hp and not going to try fighting in the shape it's in, I'm assuming Fayne's regular attack for the round will drop it.  Likewise, since the other rats are asleep, I'm assuming the others finish off the sleeping rats now, since it's been a few days without any other responses and the sleeping rats are pretty well vulnerable.

I'll move things along sometime before Saturday probably.  When exactly depends on what others post here and when, since I dunno if the group wants to treat their wounds first or with what, among other things.[/sblock]

[sblock=Myth & Legend]You still need to make a Fortitude save against infection from the one rat-bite you suffered, Abby/Myth.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 12, 2009)

With the last of the rats slaughtered, Fayne inspects the wound he had received. "Damn vermin," he says, shaking his head. "Makes you wonder what else resides under Harrowdale."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 12, 2009)

The wizard chuckles.* "With a rotten underground no wonder the town itself is a disaster."* He reloads his crossbow, just in case.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 13, 2009)

Before leading them further into the cellar, Fayne glances at the other warrior. "How badly are you hurt Evanar? It looks like you took the brunt of the rat's attention."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 14, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Before leading them further into the cellar, Fayne glances at the other warrior. "How badly are you hurt Evanar? It looks like you took the brunt of the rat's attention."




"huh."

Evenar looks himself over and sees that he has received many small bites, then digs in his pack and produces a potion, chugging it.

1d8+1=4

"that's a little bit better. I am ready to continue"


----------



## Rhun (Nov 14, 2009)

Fayne nods. "This way then," he says, holding his glaive higher to allow the light to illuminate the way deep into the cellar.


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 14, 2009)

*Cellar Gives Way To Cave*

Fayne leads and lights the way deeper into the cellar, and finds the wide gap in the rough-cut wall opposite the stairway's end.  This part of the cellar gives way to a more or less natural cave, which is strewn in the corners with large cobwebs.  The cave is roughly 6 or 7 feet wide and tall, widening slightly to 9 feet or so a little further in.

[sblock=OOC]I'll probably try making better maps for this later, but for now, here's what the group can see of the cellar and the adjoining cave.  Let me know if Fayne will continue leading the group forward, or wait for Evanar to take the lead (Evanar has 15 damage still).  Also, let me know which way you'll go.  The cave continues 'southward' and 'eastward' separately. (I need to check my notes to see which direction the cellar actually faces...)

*Map: Garret's Cellar*
W__W_W__W_W__W_W__W_W__W
W__X__X__X__R__O__R__R__O__W
W__s__X__X__R__X__R__O__X__W
W__s__O__X__X__X__X__O__R__W
W__s__X__X__X__O__X__X__X__W
W__s__X__O__X__O__X__R__X__W_W__W_W__W_W__W__W
W__X__R__O__X__R__X__O__O__W_W__X__X__X__X__X__X
W__O__X__X__X__X__X__A__X__W_ X__X__X__X__X__X__X
W__O__R__O__O__O__O__a__E__F__X__X__W__W_W__W_W
W__W_W__W_W__W_W__W_W__W__X__X__W__W_W__W_W
*Map Key:* A = Abde'ragman, a = Abrielle, E = Evanar, F = Fayne, W = walls, X = empty 5-foot space, s = stairway, R = rough terrain (small boxes and such), O = obstacles (piles of stuff you can't cross or see past), ? = areas you can't see yet, yellow areas are lit up, blue areas have shadowy illumination.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 14, 2009)

Fayne nods at Evanar. "Do you want to take the lead? My weapon allows me to fight past you, should the need arise."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 14, 2009)

*"Let's explore that area first"* Suggests the calishite, pointing eastwards.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 14, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Fayne nods at Evanar. "Do you want to take the lead? My weapon allows me to fight past you, should the need arise."




"Sure. that is a great idea, but hang on one more second." He rumages in his sack again and pulls out another vial and drinks it, the effect being more of the cuts and bites healing over, but not very many.

1d8+1=2









*OOC:*


 ACK! I hate IC!


----------



## Myth and Legend (Nov 16, 2009)

Abby rubbed her thin ankle, where the rat had bit her, and made an exaggeratedly sad face. "Ouch that really hurts. And it burns too." the girl mumbled as she walked behind the men. She still had her shortbow at the ready, but decided against spearheading the exploration effort.

[sblock] Fort save: 2-1=1 [sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 17, 2009)

*OOC:*


 wow, Invisible Castle hates pc's it seems.


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 18, 2009)

*Cobwebs, Spiders, and Watery Caves*

Evanar leads with Fayne close behind, heading more or less straight down the tunnel.  The further you go in, the more spiders you notice among the cobwebs, and there are a few pale cave-crickets about.  After about 30 feet, you find the floor more slanted, and water lies along the lower end of the floor over there.  This far into the cave, the spiders you see in the cobwebs are about the size of your hands.....

It looks like the cave continues on from here, and expands a bit wider.  Looks to be more water in the cave ahead.

[sblock=ooc]InvisibleCastle hates everyone.  My own rolls om it for other games in recent weeks have been absolutely horrible, with two minor exceptions this week.  Dunno why.

I'll move things along again in a day or two, with an updated map.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 18, 2009)

Fayne frowns. "I like not the look of these spiders, and they seem to be getting larger the further in we go."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 19, 2009)

*shudder* "lets hope our luck continues"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 19, 2009)

The calishite refrains from commenting, and follows quietly.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 19, 2009)

*OOC: Arkhandus, do these "hand-sized" spiders pose a threat? Because if so, we might be smart in killing them as we move along. I'd hate to get swarmed by 50 tiny monstrous spiders.*


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 20, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]Nah, they're still technically Fine-sized, just close to Diminutive, and they're not really a threat.  If attacked, they'd probably just flee.  You are here to exterminate the vermin infestation, though.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 23, 2009)

Fayne smashes the spiders where he can, with heavy boot and gauntleted hand. He wasn't that concerned about these smallish spiders in particular, but he didn't like the fact that they seemed to be getting bigger.


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 26, 2009)

*Spiders!*

Evanar and Fayne lead the way into the cave, though Evanar is still fairly injured from the rats that swarmed him earlier.  After heading into the cave some 30 or 40 feet, taking the path ahead rather than the side-path, Evanar spots two big spiders nearby!  One hangs in a thick web up in a corner to Evanar's right, the other hangs in another thick web up in a corner to his left.

By this point, Evanar is standing in a bit of water, about ankle-deep, and the group can see that this part of the cave only goes on a little further, and the ground is sloped a bit downward, covered in a bit of water ahead.  It looks like the water is coming through a crevice near the floor ahead, and flowing through another small crevice to Evanar's right.

The two spiders nearby cringe slightly as Fayne's magically-lit glaive passes near enough to shine bright light in the critters' many eyes, and then they chitter and starts snapping mandibles, waving forelegs angrily.....  These spiders, unlike the smaller ones in the passageway, are easily the size of human children or adult halflings.  They start to lunge at Evanar......!

[sblock=ooc]Apologies for the delay, EN World's been working terribly for me this week thanks to stupid GoogleAds crashing my browser, so I've only managed to post updates sporadically, and I always start with updating the games I'm in that are closest to the first page.

Please roll initiatives for a fight with these Small monstrous spiders.  The spiders got initiatives of 21, 18, 16, and 9.  If you beat the 21 Initiative, go ahead and post your round-1 action as well.

Map is attached.  As usual, A= Abde'ragman, a= Abrielle, E= Evanar, and F= Fayne.  The numbered s's are spiders the size of halflings.  Spaces with both gray and blue are actually cave-wall, but with a long, thin crevice near the bottom of the wall, through which the water flows.  Only spiders s2 and s3 are visible, while spiders s1 and s4 are out of view from the group's current position.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 27, 2009)

evenar's inititive:

1d20 4=15


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 27, 2009)

_14 for the mage_


----------



## Rhun (Nov 28, 2009)

Fayne reacts to the presence of the spiders pretty quickly...but not quickly enough.


*AC: 15, hit points 16/20
Initiative 15
*


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 5, 2009)

*Spiders, round 1*

The spiders in the alcoves recoil for a moment from the bright, magical light at the end of Fayne's glaive, but then they scuttle forward to snap at Evanar!

The first one doesn't quite reach far enough with its mandibles, but the second one does lightly graze Evanar's left shoulder through his armor and pump some venom into his veins!

Then another one scuttles out from the left-side alcove and moves around to face Evanar from the front, though on the ceiling, and snaps at his forehead with a grazing bite that injects further venom!

[sblock=OOC]Myth & Legend, are you still with us?  I rolled a 9 for Abrielle's initiative now to get us moving along.

*Initiative Order, Round 1:*
21 Spider #3
18 Spider #2
16 Spider #1
15 Evanar (13 damage)
15 Fayne (4 damage, filth fever incubating)
14 Abde'ragman
9 Spider #4
9 Abrielle (4 damage, filth fever incubating)

Spider #3 moves 5 feet along the ceiling to bite at Evanar, with a 10 that misses.  Spider #2 moves in as well on the ceiling, biting at Evanar with a 22 that hits for 1 damage.  Spider #1 follows #2 and moves in front of Evanar on the ceiling, biting with a 19 that hits for 2 damage.  *Make two Fortitude saves, Evanar.*

*Evanar, Fayne, and Abde'ragman may take their Round 1 actions now*.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 5, 2009)

Fayne steps back and to the side to line himself up with one of the spiders, and then slashes down with his polearm. The blade strikes true, easily cutting into the vermin's thorax.


*AC: 15, hit points 16/20

5' step to G5, glaive vrs s3.
Attack vrs s3 24
Damage: 8
*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 5, 2009)

The wizard wishpers a few words of arcane nature, and his eyes flare with strange silvery color.

OOC: Cast true strike.
[sblock=Spells]
Level 0: Ray of Frost , Detect Magic , Flare , Light
Level 1: Sleep , True strike , Mage armor 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 6, 2009)

evenar tries to dadoge all three attacks of the spiders, but in so doing he is chomped on and grazed by two fo the three...

fort saves:
1d20+5=9, 1d20+5=23

he tyakes his heavy bladed sword and attempts to get the one directly in front of his face...

attack and damage:
1d20+7=9, 1d10+6=12 

KLANNNNGGGGG!


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 11, 2009)

*Spiders, Round 1 Ending*

A fourth spider scuttles around on the ceiling, heading for Evanar to nip at him as Fayne cuts down one of the other spiders and Abde'ragman casts a spell.  Evanar's swipe misses due to the distraction of the three spiders all around him.

[sblock=OOC]Still having some problems accessing EN World to post, need to install Firefox when I have the time.  Stupid googleads.

*Initiative Order, Round 1:*
21 Spider #3 (8 dmg, unconscious, dying)
18 Spider #2
16 Spider #1
15 Evanar (14 damage, 2 Strength damage)
15 Fayne (4 damage, filth fever incubating)
14 Abde'ragman
9 Spider #4
9 Abrielle (4 damage, filth fever incubating)

Evanar suffers 2 points of temporary Strength damage from the spider's venom.

Evanar strikes and misses, Fayne steps back and cuts down a spider, making it fall to the ground, oozing ichor and twitching, but unconscious.  Abde'ragman casts a spell, giving him insight for his next shot.

Spider #4 moves around the corner and approaches Evanar, biting him with a 17 to hit for 1 damage.  *Make another Fortitude save please, Evanar.*

*Abrielle may take her Round 1 action now*.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 12, 2009)

1d20+5=10 
that don't look too good.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 9, 2010)

*Spiders, Round 2 Begins*

Evanar's strength wanes further as spider-venom courses through his veins, damaging muscle tissue.....

However, while the spiders continue to snap at him with their venomous mandibles, only one manages to connect this time, only grazing Evanar's cheek.

[sblock=OOC]*Initiative Order, Round 2:*
21 Spider #3 (8 dmg, unconscious, dying)
18 Spider #2
16 Spider #1
15 Evanar (15 damage, 5 Strength damage)
15 Fayne (4 damage, filth fever incubating)
14 Abde'ragman
9 Spider #4
9 Abrielle (4 damage, filth fever incubating)

*Abrielle still needs to take her Round 1 action, and if that takes out a spider, I'll edit out the fallen spider's action from this round.*

Evanar suffers 3 more points of temporary Strength damage from spider's venom, bringing the total loss to 5.  Eep.

Spider #2 and Spider #1 each bite at Evanar again, with an 8 and a 16 to hit.  He gets bit for 1 more HP damage *and must attempt another Fortitude save*.  Sorry dude.

*Evanar, Fayne, and Abde'ragman* may take their Round 2 actions now.

Map positions haven't changed since my last post.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 9, 2010)

*OOC:*


ok, i am not sure which one Ev has been targeting, but i rolled a d6 and it came up S1.







fort save: 1d20+5=11 

attack vs spider 1: 1d20+4=6

with his waneing strength his sword misses its target, the poison once again disrupting the control of his muscles.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 9, 2010)

*Fayne, round 2 actions*

Fayne steps forward, and slashes his heavy polearm at another spider. The blade strikes true, sinking deep into arachnid flesh...


*AC: 15, hit points 16/20

5' step to H5, glaive vrs s1.
Attack vrs s3 23
Damage: 7
*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 9, 2010)

Abde'Ragman shoots his crossbow with magically enhanced precision and hits one of the spiders.



_(3 dmg to n°2)._


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 25, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Dang!  Don't know how I kept forgetting or procrastinating on updating this thread for so long!  Looks like we're still waiting for Myth & Legend to post Abrielle's actions, so I'll send her a Private Message as a reminder.  I'll try to replace this OOC post with an actual update later on Monday, but for now, I need sleep.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 25, 2010)

no. no sleep for you. you must post. Just remember that M and l is in eastern Euorpe, so time is a factor.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 26, 2010)

*OOC: Has Myth even posted in this thread in the last two months?*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 26, 2010)

I don't know,she's been mostly erratic.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jan 26, 2010)

Abby gasped at the sight of more gross spiders, but regained her composure and tried to make herself useful. She took out her fiddle and played the enchanting melody again, so she would boost her comrade's morale.

After she was finished, the girl took out her shortbow and shot an arrow at one of the nasty spiders. "Why does it have to be bloodsucking birds and spiders? Why can't it be fluffy, nice smelling things?!" the Elven lass murmured as she pouted over at the others.

[sblock]DANG! I'm so sorry i totally forgot about this game... Round 1 Action: Uses her second daily Bardic Music to Inspire Courage for her and her allies. (she gets 3/BM day because of the Artist feat and is 2nd level, so that makes 4 uses per day)

Round 2: everyone gets +1 attack/damage on their rolls. Inspire courage: 5/5 rounds remaining.

Abby uses her shorbow vs Spider 3: 5+4=9, 2+1=3 I promise i'll be active from now on. Also, thanks to Scott who came and pulled me out of my own game [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 27, 2010)

*Spiders! Round 2 Ends, Round 3 Begins*

Abrielle plays a bit of music to inspire her friends and steel herself, then fires an arrow that skips off the ceiling rather than burying itself in one of the spiders.

Abde'ragman fares better with the aid of his magic spell, planting a crossbow bolt right in the abdomen of a spider, which shudders and twitches more, making a terrible noise of pain and snapping at Evanar, grazing his left cheek just before retreating a bit.....

Another spider nearby doesn't even get that close as it snaps at the young man, while Fayne hacks into the first child-sized spider and drops it!

[sblock=OOC]*Initiative Order, Round 3:*
21 Spider #3 (8 dmg, unconscious, dying)
18 Spider #2 (3 dmg)
16 Spider #1 (7 dmg, unconscious, dying)
15 Evanar (16 damage, 5 Strength damage)
15 Fayne (4 damage, filth fever incubating)
14 Abde'ragman
9 Spider #4
9 Abrielle (4 damage, filth fever incubating)

Luckily these are relatively little spiders so Evanar's 11 is successful against the venom.

Abrielle activates Inspire Courage, and everyone gets its benefits now (+1 to attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, and saves against fear/charm).

Spider #4 snaps at Evanar, with a terrible total of 9 to-hit, not even coming close.

Abrielle steps around for a better shot, but her arrow hits the ceiling instead of the nimble spider she was aiming for.

Evanar misses his target, struggling with the spider-venom's effects on his muscles.

Fayne badly wounds spider #1, making it fall to the ground like spider #3 and start twitching in its death-throes, unconscious.

Abde'ragman steps to one side for a clear shot, then badly wounds spider #2 with a magically-guided crossbow bolt.  The spider remains alive and active, though.

Spider #2 bites at Evanar again, but retreats a bit afterward.  Got a 14 to-hit, barely striking Evanar for 1 damage.  *Roll another Fortitude save.* 

*Evanar, Fayne, and Abde'ragman* may take their Round 3 actions now.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 27, 2010)

The young human warrior shudders at the effects of the poison, but fights it off, sweat starting to form on his brow from the effort.
fort save:
1d20+5=20 

he lifts the heavy blade and drops it on the spider that just bit him.
attack:
1d20+3=6, 1d10+1=6 
The heavy blade *_Wooshes_* through the air as his aim is just plain off.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 27, 2010)

Fayne steps into the water so that he can fight around Evanar. Inspired by Abrielle's music the warrior raises glaive again, and sinks it deep into the flesh of another spider. 


*AC: 15, hit points 16/20

5' step to I5, glaive vrs s4.
Attack vrs s4 24
Damage: 11
*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 27, 2010)

The wizard gesture a set of hard moves, and utters a few dwarven words. He conjures a ray of frost from the misty mountains over the spider.

Ray of Frost: attack: 20, dmg: 3


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 28, 2010)

*Spiders: Sliced & Diced!*

Evanar tries to lift up his now-seemingly-heavier sword, but all the venomous bites he's suffered make him drop the blade on an already-fallen spider instead of hacking into one on the ceiling....  Fayne continues his extermination spree, though, stepping up and chopping down another spider!  Abde'ragman follows up with a minor magic spell to freeze part of the remaining spider's head, making it drop too!  The frozen patch on the spider shatters when it hits the ground, and nasty ichor oozes forth from the new hole in its head.

All of the dangerous spiders now lie prone, twitching, and insensate on the floor, leaking the last of their vital juices onto the already-watery-covered floor.....  Victory!

[sblock=ooc]*Initiative Order, Round 3:*
21 Spider #3 (8 dmg, unconscious, dying)
18 Spider #2 (6 dmg, unconscious, dying)
16 Spider #1 (7 dmg, unconscious, dying)
15 Evanar (16 damage, 5 Strength damage)
15 Fayne (4 damage, filth fever incubating)
14 Abde'ragman
9 Spider #4 (11 dmg, unconscious, dying)
9 Abrielle (4 damage, filth fever incubating)

Dang, Scott, ya just keep getting terrible attack rolls and a mix of good and bad saving throws.....sorry man.   At least you're tough, so the spiders can't do much more than sap your muscles.

Fayne steps closer again and slices through another arachnid, dropping it.  Abde'ragman finishes the spider he had shot last time, freezing most of its head and making it drop.

*End combat!*
I'll calculate XP later, since you're still down in the cellar.

However, Evanar needs a new Fortitude save against each dose of poison he was subjected to, trying to resist the 1-minute-later effects.  *So 5 new Fortitude saves, Evanar.* [/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jan 28, 2010)

Abrielle frowned at her bow as she removed the arrow she had placed on the string and put it back in the quiver. "So, um how much longer do we have to be here?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 28, 2010)

Fort saves one through five:

1d20+5=0  <--something hinky this way comes! Lets try this again ...

BBCode 1d20+5=16, 1d20+5=9, 1d20+5=7, 1d20+5=12, 1d20+5=16 

Let me guess, 2 more str points lost?


----------



## Rhun (Jan 28, 2010)

Fayne uses his glaive to put an end to the twitching spiders, strewing bits and pieces of archnid all about as he chops them. At Abrielle's words, the warrior glances at the much bloodied and weakened Evanar. 

"I think we should withdraw. Evanar looks to be in pretty bad shape."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 28, 2010)

*"I would be most wise. The vermin have poisoned him badly. We'll come back later, although we have already slay many of these nasty creatures" *states the calishite, ready to take the leave.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 28, 2010)

Fayne nods at the Calishite, and moves closer to Evanar. "Come Evanar. Lean on me, if you need to."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 28, 2010)

"Thank, but I cans still walk. " Sheathing his sword he moves slowly, but steadily. ( I am pretty sure he is at least medium encumberence, possibly heavily encumbered)


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jan 28, 2010)

Abby played with her copper-coloured hair as she went over to the injured lad. "Let's get you to a Cleric, and then tonight we can all go and eat at a tavern. I've been in life threatening situations yet i know almost nothing about you men..."

The Elf displayed a charming smile and small dimples on her cheeks, and played a little merry tune, as she usually did, to raise everyone's spirits.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 29, 2010)

"Huh? life threatening ...  men... Huh? What does she mean by _that?_


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 29, 2010)

*"An accurate suggestion. I enjoy chat, wine and food. Besides, there is a subject on slavery that wee have still not discussed."* replies the calishite.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 29, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> Fort saves one through five:
> 
> 1d20+5=0  <--something hinky this way comes! Lets try this again ...
> 
> ...



_OOC: Sorry dude, it's 7 points of extra Strength damage.....got some high rolls for the secondary poison damage._


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jan 29, 2010)

Abrielle smiled and performed a slight curtsy towards Evenar, as the group was walking slowly towards the light streaming from the exit. "I apologize, sometimes i still think in Elven even if i speak Common. I meant that I have been in life threatening situations alongside you as my comrades, but i still don't know much about you."

When the Wizard mentioned slavery, the Elven lass curled her luscious red lips slightly, so they now resembled a rose bud, and touched the tip of her pointed ear as she drifted away for a moment. In only a moment she was back to her usual charming self, and smiled at the Calishite.

"Well I do not agree with the customs of your land, but they have been established long before you were born. You right now, are defending your kingdom's tradition, and I have no desire to impose my point of view. Just remember not to attempt slavery on Evermeet." Abby laughed at the last part, and continued playing her fiddle.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 30, 2010)

Arkhandus said:


> _OOC: Sorry dude, it's 7 points of extra Strength damage.....got some high rolls for the secondary poison damage._












*OOC:*


 woah, dude, that is some heavy rolling there! Yikes!







Evenar is moving nearly at a crawl, but the still plods on, sweat forming in rivlets from the exertion. 

[sblock=for the dm] i now count ... wait a sec ...
[sblock=i mean it. for the dm only!] the str is now at a 6 for a -2 modifier. Are you trying to kill off evenar? [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 2, 2010)

*A healing hand*

You head back out of the cellar, and inform the owner that you need some rest and a cleric's aid before you finish here.  Heading back to the House of Mystra, you find Llewan Aspenwold, the head priestess there, to ask for healing.  She replies *"Of course we can lend a hand.  Please make a donation, and tell me what ails you."*  Seeing the numerous bitemarks on Evanar's face, arms, and shoulders, she utters a short prayer to Mystra and taps him on the forehead with a hand glowing faintly blue.

[sblock=ooc]Oops, forgot for a few days that I hadn't done a full update last time.  The Mystran priestess cast a Cure Light Wounds on Evanar for free, but obviously expects some donation for whatever further healing is requested of her.  Evanar heals 12 HP.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 3, 2010)

"What kind of donation is typical to return my strength? The spiders' venom has been ... difficult to fight off."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 3, 2010)

"It is a shame such filth doesn't carry gold and gems," says Fayne quietly. His own wounds were minor, and would hopefully heal by the morrow. The warrior was certain that some minor treatment by Abrielle was all that he would need.

*OOC: I would assume that there is no visible signs yet that Fayne is suffering from Filth Fever?*


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 5, 2010)

_*"Ah, so that is why you move with such difficulty......yes, I can purge the venom's weakness from your muscles.  The standard rate for such boons is around 90 gold pieces to mend minor muscle damage, and I can provide such a boon twice today, while the acolyte may also provide the boon once today.  If you can donate something close enough in value, I will beseech Mystra on your behalf,"*_ the priestess replies to Evanar.

[sblock=ooc]It won't be obvious until at least the next day, possibly later, that any of you have contracted Filth Fever and start to suffer the effects.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 5, 2010)

Evenar pulls out:
   1 pp 19 gp  9 sp   3 cp
gems: 1 X 50gpv 

ans sighs heavily.
"this is all that i have for now."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 5, 2010)

Fayne gives Evanar a grim smile, and then looks at the priestess. "Once we finish clearing merchant Garret's cellar, we should be paid well. Perhaps you would allow us to return with the remainder of the coin then?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 7, 2010)

*Some strength restored*

Llewan Aspenwold takes the minor gem, platinum coin, and gold coins from Evanar but leaves the rest in his hands.  *"This will do for now."*  She prays to Mystra and beseeches her goddess to restore the young man's strength, placing a hand on Evanar's shoulder and channeling divine magic into him.....  Evanar feels some of the strength return to his muscles, his armor feeling lighter and less burdensome, his back straightening.  He still feels weaker than he was yesterday, but at least a fair bit of the spiders' venom has been purged.

*"There.  If you require further boons from Mystra, return again with new offerings.  Do any of your comrades require aid?"* the priestess says.

[sblock=ooc]She casts 2 Lesser Restorations for Evanar, healing 6 points of his temporary Strength damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 7, 2010)

[sblock=ooc] then evenar is indebted 106 gp to the temple of mystra at this time (180-74)[/sblock]

Evenar weakly and tiredly nods his gratitude to the priestess. Bowing to her he then leaves and heads to  his room. as he walks he says to Fayne, " that merchant has quite the extra space for storage. I wonder if he plans on staarting a brewery. caverns are perfect for that."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 7, 2010)

*"I am a my fullest. However, I should rest, as all of us. If I don't get a good alone time to memorize my spells, I'll be of no help when we are back at the basement. I suggest we go to the inn for the night."* offers the mage.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 7, 2010)

Abrielle had been absentminded since the group had exited the cellar - the Elven lass was trying to figure out if this was indeed the life she wanted to live, and whether she should avoid trudging trough damp cellars in her new red boots from now on.

At the temple she had been quiet, occasionally eying the bite she had received by the rat. "Umm well I got bit but i should be fine." The girl smiled charmingly and produced a full sack of gold from her belt. "Since there is no temple to Correlon Larethian here I'd be happy to donate to the house of Mystra. Consider this a downpayement for the healing of my friend there" - the girl pointed towards Evenar. - I would be glad if you could assist us with your healing magic in the future as well, and i am sure an agreement can be made that would be to our mutual benefit. Perhaps lowering the fees a bit for our group would be in order?" 
[sblock]Abby gives 50 gp to the priestess and tries to win her over using her charm. Diplomacy: 1d20+13=28  I deducted the GP from my post in the Rogues Gallery. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 8, 2010)

*OOC:*


 plus 13 diplomacay check? that is insane in the brain!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 8, 2010)

OOC: [Dork] She must have like... huge boobs! [/Dork]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 8, 2010)

Fayne stoically ignored his minor wounds, thinking that a good night's rest should be enough.


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 9, 2010)

*Back to the Inn*

Llewan Aspenwold waves goodbye as the group departs the House of Mystra.  She smiles and says _*"Thank you.  And I will certainly consider it if you need the Lady of Mysteries' favor more often,"*_ in reply to Abrielle.

You head out for the inn to eat and rest, though many of you are still lightly injured and Evanar is still somewhat weaker than normal from the large doses of spider-venom he's suffering under.

[sblock=OOC]The priestess didn't ask for any further donation from Evanar for those few healing spells.  So Evanar doesn't owe the temple anything further this time.

Are you heading for the same inn as last time?  And are you planning to just rest for 1 night?

Current Status (After Temple, Before Resting):
Evanar (4 damage, 6 Strength damage)
Fayne (4 damage, filth fever incubating)
Abde'ragman (unharmed)
Abrielle (4 damage, filth fever incubating)

Resting for the night will heal 1 hit point per character level.  It will also heal 1 point of ability damage (not per level, just 1).  I'll roll for the filth fever incubation period after the group rests, to determine how soon Fayne and Abrielle will start to suffer from the dire rats' disease.  XP will be doled out in the OOC thread sometime in the next day or two.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 9, 2010)

*OOC:*


 I am thinking at least 2 nights, preferably 3 nights of full rest. full rest gives 2 ability points per night, right?


----------



## Rhun (Feb 9, 2010)

*OOC: Abrielle can make a heal check to provide long-term care, though, correct? If she does that, don't we heal twice as quickly?*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 9, 2010)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: Abrielle can make a heal check to provide long-term care, though, correct? If she does that, don't we heal twice as quickly?*



can you start  using size = 2 Rhun. It is hard for me to see that small of script and to deturmine if it is directed to me or not (or naught or Knot)


----------



## Rhun (Feb 9, 2010)

OOC for Scott Dewar: Size 2 is standard size. No need to use the size function at all for that.  Size 1 + Bold is how I do my OOC notation in every game I'm in.


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 10, 2010)

_OOC: And OOC comments should be in spoiler blocks (sblock in square brackets, then text, then /sblock in square brackets) as requested at the beginning, or put in the OOC thread.... But anyway, yes, you heal twice as much ability damage when spending 24 hours resting in bed.  If Abrielle has the Heal skill and makes a DC 15 check per patient, she can double the healing rate for them, but it prevents her from getting total rest (so she would only heal 1 hp/level per day), and she'd probably need to spend about 5 silver pieces per patient on proper materials for it._


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 10, 2010)

[sblock]Umm Abby is a Bard with 8 Wisdom i'm not sure why you guys think she can do anything but stare at a wound and say "EEEEWWWWW" or something [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 13, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Still waiting on a definitive answer to my questions about the inn and how long you're staying......  Also, if you're staying for more than one night, I need to know what quality of meals you're going to buy each day while you're there: good, average, or poor.

Fayne suffers the first symptoms of Filth Fever on the first morning since leaving the cellar.  Abrielle starts to suffer the same on the second morning.  Save DC against it is 12, and 2 successful saves in a row (one per day) will fight off the disease.
*
Fayne suffers 3 points of temporary Dexterity damage and 2 points of temporary Constitution damage.  Make 4 new Fortitude saving throws to see if you fight off the illness anytime soon.*

*Abrielle suffers 2 points of temporary Dexterity damage and 3 points of temporary Constitution damage.  She also needs to make 4 new Fortitude saves to see if she fights off the disease soon.*

If either has really bad luck with the saves, they may need to return to the House of Mystra or one of the other temples in town for aid.  If that becomes the case, RP your return to the temple and your plea/whatever for seeking divine aid....[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 13, 2010)

[sblock=ooc] I was going to suggest 2 days, i think, and i forgot what the prices were. How much for an average room?[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 16, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Abby is definitely eating fine quality meals, and resting for as long as she needs. If she is on the verge of death, she will go to the house of Mystra (please tell me if that is needed). Saves: 17, 2, 15, 16 :/ I guess healing will be needed?[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 20, 2010)

Abby starts fighting off the illness on her second day of suffering its symptoms, but by the third day it overcomes her body's natural defenses temporarily, making her feel even sicker and more shaky.  However, by the fourth day her elven vitality starts to assert itself over the fever again, and her symptoms fade with the fifth day of rest.

[sblock=ooc]*Still waiting on a reply from Fayne with new rolls.*  I'll check my notes and stuff later to see how much the group needs to spend for its room and board, but right now I've got other stuff that needs to be taken care of today.  Evanar will recover naturally from the remainder of his poison ability damage over the course of the group's rest over a few or several days, depending on circumstances.

Abrielle suffers 3 more temporary Dexterity damage and 1 more temporary Constitution damage, but overcomes the Filth Fever afterward.  By the end of the fifth day, she's recovered from all the ability damage and the disease itself.  If she goes back to adventuring before the fifth day of rest, she'll still have some ability damage lingering until the end of the fifth day.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 24, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, I've been out of town the last week with limited access. I will get something posted for Fayne today. Please pardon the delays.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 1, 2010)

[sblock=Fayne's Saves]
23, 12 & 20, 13. 

Looks like four successes.
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 7, 2010)

You retire to the inn, dining and resting for several days while Abrielle and Fayne are ill and Evanar is weak from poison.  Abrielle is forced to pay for room and board this time since she's sick and not fit to perform song or music to earn her keep, until the illness abates.  All in all, you spend five days resting at the inn, five boring days as Abrielle has trouble singing or playing her instruments, while feverish, shaky, and coughing.

Fayne recovers quickly, in just two days of rest, able to move about freely afterward, but Evanar spends much of his time in bed, recovering from the weakness inflicted by all those spider-bites earler.  Abde'ragman studies his spellbook a bit during this time but isn't bed-ridden at all, unlike the others, so he gets out and walks around town a bit each day, whereas the others suffer bedsores for awhile.

Finally, you all feel well enough to leave the inn......

[sblock=ooc]Sorry for the delay folks.  Just got too tired and distracted yesterday, and had a computer error on Thursday night that made me lose an hour's worth of work, so I went to bed without bothering to post anything.

What accomodations are Fayne and Abde'ragman seeking at the inn & tavern?  Fayne will likely be forced to pay for a private room while sick, or left out on the street rather than get the rest of the inn's patrons infected by sharing the common room floor with them.  Fayne recovered from the illness after two days of rest, by which point he's healed the small amount of initial ability damage from it.

Feel free to roleplay some before going back to the job.....  Anyway, standard PHB prices apply at the inn you stayed at.  So Abrielle spends 12 gold and 5 silver for good meals and a private room, while Evanar spends 11 gold and 5 silver on average meals and a private room (or just 4 gold total if Evanar opts for a spot next to the common room's fireplace, using his own bedroll instead).  Fayne's and Abde'ragman's costs depend on what food and accomodations they get, but as mentioned above Fayne will be required to buy at least 2 nights with a private room, unless he wants to sleep outside somewhere and risk getting fleas and risk getting his valuables stolen.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 7, 2010)

The calishite, not being ill like the others, send his time cultivating his intellect by reading arcane texts and meditating. His days outside are spend walking and talking with other arcanists that happen to be in town. He had been staying at standard accommodations, saving a little by sleeping in the common room.
He will go to the guard to ask if they had any other news about the assault he suffered.

*"Nothing new."* he declares as he enters the inn, leaving his bag in a chair and sitting next to the elven lass.* "Let me see..." *He lifts her right eyelid and looked into her eye. *"The conjunctive seems not to be inflamed any more..." *after that, with a gesture, that now came natural after 5 days of checking his partners, AbdeRagman indicated Abrielle to open her mouth, and he checked on her throat lighting his silver ring with magical light. *"Everything fine here. I say you are cured at last."* the mage smiled and stands up just to sit down next to Evanar.
*"Lets see, you know the routine lad..."* AbdeRagman preceed to check on Evanar in the same way.* "Good, you are also in perfect conditions. Apparently your system has purged the last remnants of the toxins."* the calishite sentenced. *"We could check with the clerics, but they will likely ask for a donation."* the wizard makes a face and chuckles. *"Clerics!"*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 7, 2010)

[sblock=arkhandis]







> Evanar spends 11 gold and 5 silver on average meals and a private room (or just 4 gold total if Evanar opts for a spot next to the common room's fireplace, using his own bedroll instead).



there is a slight problem with cash flow here. the temple took the last of his coin to restore  some of the lost strength. he only has 9 sp and 3 cp [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 9, 2010)

Fayne, who would be notorious for his spendthrift ways if only he stayed in a single place long enough for anyone to get to know his habits, goes back to sleeping in the common room as soon as the worst of his sickness is over. In truth, the warrior would have preferred to sleep outside of the city; in his limited experience he had found that the animals of the wilderness posed much less a threat than the rats of civilization (animal and human). He settles his bill with the innkeep before going to join his companions, finally ready to complete their job and finish cleaning out Garrett's basement.

Joining the others at the table, Fayne grimaces in face of the Calishite's fine mood. The stern warrior shakes his head, and speaks in low tones. "You seem chipper this morning. I hope THAT is not contagious."



[sblock=For Arkhandus]
Fayne will take the cheapest route necessary for room & board. If you just want to note the total cost, I'll deduct it from Fayne's charsheet.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 9, 2010)

*"There is no need to be grim all the time, that is for fools and shelf righteous idiots. The changes of a person's mood is something perfectly normal. At least for most of us." *AbdeRagman chuckles, looking at the other two to approve his joke.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 9, 2010)

Fayne raises one eyebrow as he considers the wizard's words, but says nothing.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 9, 2010)

A stiring near the fireplace shows a bedroll with a lump the size of a big human. a tosseled haired youth's head pops out and a grouchy scratchy voice mumbles out, " you guys are louder then a whole mule team of complaining jackasses."

He looks up snd sees the 4 members of his group. 

Ducking his head in slowly  he returns a few seconds later. [sblock=for arkhandus] he is checking his purse right now to discover his lack of coinage.  [/sblock]

He crawles out of the bedroll slowly andstiffly, then rolls it up. setting it aside he wanders over to Fayne, " hey buddy, got a moment?" he whispers in his still raspy horsse voice.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 9, 2010)

Recognizing his companion's desire to keep the conversation quiet, Fayne replies in a low voice. "Yes?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 10, 2010)

[sblock=whispered to fayne] "I think I am short about 4 gp for my sleeping here in the commen room. can I barrow that much until we get paid?"[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 10, 2010)

Fayne reaches into his pouch and counts out four gold coins, which he hands to Evanar. "Truly hard times in Harrowdale, eh?" he says, the hint of a smile on his grim face.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 10, 2010)

"quite. And next time I just may have to tough it out, rather then pay a priest."

Evenar walks over to the desk and pays up for his stay and meals, choosing his last meal here as breakfast.

As he eats he listens to the conversation, wondering what to do  next.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 10, 2010)

"So, are we all ready to complete our job? I'm certain that the merchant Garrett must be getting impatient."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 11, 2010)

"I could care less what that merchant does. We need to be ready for a fight before we get down there again. Is every one healthy and ready?"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 11, 2010)

"I feel well enough," says Fayne. "And hopefully the worst of the vermin are slain. It dawns on me that it isn't quite natural for so many foul creatures to infest an area like that. Do you think there is something unnatural behind this?" Fayne ponders the question himself, trying to recall anything he might have heard or read of similar circumstances.


*Knowledge: Arcana +6 or Spellcraft +7 to come up with any theories on what might be going on.*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 11, 2010)

"beats me." mumbles evenar,"I only know the trade routs that uncle took me on. This is all new to me, as you already know."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 11, 2010)

*"Hmm perhaps there is really something unusual about that. Let me take a moment to recall the stories of this area, perhaps there is something hidden in the tales of ancient"* says the calishite before submerging in his own thoughts. 

_Knw Arc +8 Knw History +4 to recall or interpret something about the infestation_


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 14, 2010)

Fayne cannot recall any monsters or spells right now that would fill the tunnels and cellar with rodents and vermin like that.  He remembers a shapechanging spider-monster called an aranea that can use magic, but doesn't remember anything about those controlling other vermin.  Abde'ragman realizes that he hasn't read or heard anything at all about any rodent problems or vermin problems in the Dalelands, not even anything remotely related like common farm pests in the region.

Your time at the inn is peaceful, if boring, and finally you're ready to head back to Garret's place, to finish the pest-extermination job and get paid....

[sblock=ooc]You can roll on InvisibleCastle, y'know.....  I rolled a 16 total for Fayne and a 5 total for Abde'ragman's Knowledge checks, so you prolly woulda been better off trying InvisibleCastle this time. 

Abrielle/Myth & Legend, you still with us?

Fayne spends 5 GP and 1 SP on room and board.  And loans Evanar 4 GP.  Abde'ragman spends 4 GP on room and board, eating standard fare, drinking watered-down wine, and sleeping near the fireplace in the common room.

*Also, forgot to post it earlier, but XP rewards for this adventure so-far are being posted in the OOC thread now!*[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 15, 2010)

With breakfast finished, Fayne stands and collects his gear. "Let us finish our task. The cellar awaits."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 15, 2010)

Evenar nods and finshes his breakfast then joins Fayne


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 17, 2010)

Abrielle was distracted as usual, daydreaming of courtly balls and dances, fancy dresses and expensive wines. She was happy living a free, happy-go-lucky life, but the girl had never been able to overcome her expensive tastes. "Umm we don't have such things in Evermeet and i can't remember hearing anything about it from patrons in the tavern. Maybe they're just vermin, trying to escape this Northern cold that's creeping in so early in the Autumn?"

[sblock] Abby rolled Knowledge: History and Bardic Knowledge , 11 and 8 total rolls respectively  [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 25, 2010)

*Returning to Garret's, and the Cellar*

You all head out after breakfast, then, returning to Garret's trading consortium.  You find the man at his usual place behind the counter, but he leaves it after dealing with his current customer to talk to your group for a moment.

*"Welcome back!  Thanks t' you, my vermin problem's diminished, and I've been able t' retrieve some items from the cellar without bein' assaulted.  However, somethin's still gettin' inta my trade-goods, 'specially the foodstuffs.  Please finish the job, and I'll fetch your payment while ya do so.  I figure the work so far's worth at least a dozen gold each, maybe more, but we can hash that out later when we know what all's been messin' round down there 'n' can't mess 'round there no more.  I hope ya understand, but I'd like the job finished b'fore I pay for it, lest ya just up 'n' leave half-finished soon as ya got'cher coin.  Then I'd hafta find someone else t' deal wit' the rest o' the pests."*  Garret heads over to the cellar-door and unlocks it for you.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 25, 2010)

after entering the celler area and when out of earshot Evenar leans over to abby as says, "The charm on that fellow is overwhelming, eh?"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 25, 2010)

Fayne nods at Garret. "We will finish the job." With that, the warrior follows Evanar through the door and into the cellar. He holds his glaive ready, his eyes searching for danger.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 26, 2010)

double post


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 26, 2010)

Abrielle put her hand before her mouth as she giggled. "But he is right you know - adventurers on the mainland are not bound by honor, such has been my experience as well."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 26, 2010)

Fayne simply grunts at Abrielle's words, but whether it is in affirmation or denial is not really clear.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 27, 2010)

To not finish a task is something that Uncle Nyles always taught Evenar to be wrong. The very Idea of _he_ being that way is not acceptable. However He knows there are people like that. Abby's words do not suprise him, but rather set his steel that much harder to move on.

So he moves on.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 28, 2010)

The wizard remains silent, and advances with the others.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 28, 2010)

"Boy you three sure are fun - the Elven lass rolls her green eyes and fiddles around her backpack to look for her... fiddle. - You are so serious all the time you remind me of my father and the other Sun Elves back on Evermeet."

Abrielle paused and then mocked her father's serious tone:

"You must become a Wizard! *huff* a Wizard is a respectable path for an Elaéyadar. Enough with your singing in taverns!" Abby made a funny upstuck expression on her cute face as she imitated her father.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 28, 2010)

Evenar turns to tell Abrielle that it is best to be quiet here when he sees her impression of her stuck up father. he snorts at the sight as he fails to keep his seriousness, then looks guiltily at Fayne. 

He then retuns to his previously attemted action of placing his finger to his lips in a 'Shhh"  action.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 28, 2010)

*"There are plenty of reasons to remain quiet in a vermin infested place." *replies the wizard serius.* "And wizard are entertained if you get to know them." *he notes smiling.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 29, 2010)

[sblock=Voda Vosa]
some minor grammer corrections for you to consider:


Voda Vosa said:


> [/B][/COLOR]replies the wizard seriously.* "And wizards are entertaining if you get to know them." *he notes smiling.



[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 29, 2010)

Abrielle pouted at the men but remained quiet, looking around the dark cave.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 29, 2010)

Fayne remains quiet, his glaive held at the ready, his eyes darting back and forth as he moves further into the cellars. He didn't want to be caught off guard by anymore of the foul inhabitants of the place.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 29, 2010)

The re-strengthened Evenar draws his heavy steel blade and redies himself for wht may or maynot happen.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 1, 2010)

*Back through the cellar, into the cave*

Garret closes the cellar door again as you head down the stairway, though leaving it unlocked, and Abde'ragman casts his light-generating spell again.  The cellar looks much like you left it, but the dead rats have been removed and a few more containers have been chewed open.  You don't find anything new in the cellar, so you head onward into the cave beyond.

The dead spiders are still there, but have been partially-eaten by something else.  Nothing new is in the branch of the cave where you had found the spiders in the first place, so that leaves the other branch of the cave.....

This stretch of cave is relatively dry, but still has a few small stubs of budding stalactites and stalagmites.  The cave-floor slopes downward slightly as you follow the second branch of the cave.

[sblock=ooc]Sorry, meant to post again on the weekend, but didn't get around to it.  Trying to get back to my normal pace, but I'm just way too tired to post much during my free time lately.  Will try to update again before the weekend.

Please roll Listen checks, and I'll post a new map with the current cave-area sometime in the next day or two.  Let me know if you make any other preparations before continuing on through the cave, and whether or not you're using the same marching order as before.[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Apr 1, 2010)

Abby carefully made her way trough the damp and littered cave, safeguarding her new red boots with care.

[sblock] Listen: 1d20+1=8 [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 1, 2010)

1d201+=0 
evenar, like usual, is being cluless.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 5, 2010)

*A Dead End?*

You head further into the cave and find a larger room, though short at only 5 feet high from floor to ceiling.  You can see a partial tunnel dug in the far end of the room.  And as you get closer, you hear some faint scratching noises.....

[sblock=ooc]Roll initiative!  If you beat the critters' 13, you can act first.  You don't yet know what's in this part of the cave since you can't see it yet around the corner, but you are aware that there's SOMETHING in there.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 5, 2010)

The wizard tumbles with his poor coordination.

4


----------



## Myth and Legend (Apr 5, 2010)

Abby jumps at the sudden noise, but regains her composure and starts playing her magical tune to bolster the party's resolve.

[sblock] Initative: 1d20+2=20, she uses her Bardic Music to inspire courage. By the way, I'm not sure if i should be leveling up? Forgot to add my XP to the sheet last time..[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 5, 2010)

Evenar's Init.

1d20+4=16 

If the creaturs are hostile:

1d20+7=20, 1d10+6=14 

base roll is 13, not a crit


----------



## Rhun (Apr 5, 2010)

Fayne readies his glaive, watching for an enemy to appear so that he can strike.


*Initiative: 16*


----------



## Rhun (Apr 26, 2010)

*OOC: Ping!*


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 27, 2010)

*Badgers!  Giant, man-eating badgers!*

Abrielle begins her inspiring tune, filling the group with courage, while Fayne and Evanar ready their blades.....

And none too soon, as a pair of brown-furred badgers with black and white streaks, and horned ridges along the sides of their head, spine, and shoulderblades, with thick, oversized claws and fangs, round the corner!  Each stands about 3 feet tall while on all fours, and looks to be about 6 feet long from snout to tail......  They snarl and bare their fangs, bounding towards Evanar, as he and Fayne strike!

The first badger swipes at Evanar's leg and shreds away at it, but the young man's armor and fighting experience let him avoid any serious injury from it, just an average wound for him.  The second badger is a little more cautious and fails to strike him as Evanar stumbles back for a second under the first badger's attack.  The first badger is starting to froth at the mouth and is alternately growling and barking at Evanar, enraged by the wound he dealt it.

[sblock=ooc]Sorry for the long delay, folks!  Just been so busy and tired lately that I haven't been keeping up with everything.

Abrielle starts to Inspire Courage, giving the group a +1 bonus to attack rolls and +1 to damage with weapons.

I'm assuming here that Evanar readied his attack action like Fayne, since he couldn't be sure yet if the creatures were hostile, and you never said if he entered the chamber or not.  *Fayne, roll your readied attack*.

The dire badgers approach and attack as the group approaches their lair.  Evanar wounds the first one as it approaches, Fayne might hit one of them as well once he rolls.  Badger 1 gets a 24 to-hit Evanar after entering its Rage, for 6 damage.  The dire badgers have AC 16, or 14 while Raging.  Badger 2 gets a 9 to hit, missing.

Abde'ragman's turn, then Abrielle, Evanar, and Fayne.

Turn Order
Abrielle
Evanar (6 dmg taken)
Fayne
1st Dire Badger (15 dmg taken, Raging)
2nd Dire Badger
Abde'ragman[/sblock]


----------

